

Does Google Instant really work? I don't see it. - kiriappeee
http://techstopmuse.tumblr.com/post/1709050678/does-google-instant-really-work

======
zbanks
This video wasn't about Google instant: it was about magazine search, which it
handled extremely well.

~~~
kiriappeee
i know that. what i'm saying is.. notice that instant wasn't used. even though
it was clearly working. that's what i meant by activity in the background.
google instant working. not used. I've seen this behavior quite visibly around
my university labs as well.

If you have seen otherwise do hit back. I'm trying to find out if Instant
really does change the game the way they hoped it would or whether it's a few
years ahead of its time since most people still type out the full thing all
the same.

